# So. Cali. Meet Saturday May 24th!



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Last official So. Cali meet before Marv's BBQ.
SuperAutobachs parking lot (back row)

*12645 Beach Blvd.
Stanton, CA 90680*
10:30am - ...

Highlights:

-So.Cali. caravan to Marv's planning
-2pm lunch at Red Robin
-don't forget to list anything you have for sale

Here are a few links to the last few meets (starting with the last):

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33546&highlight=socal

http://http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30363&highlight=superautobachs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27532&highlight=superautobachs

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23318&highlight=superautobachs

The meet attendance doubled last time. Let's keep this going!


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

I should be there, unless something comes up.. Think this time I'm going to have to do some more listening then talking.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Here's another Socal Meet thread: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29142

I will most likely be there at this one. I really wish I made the last one.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try to make it .. may have some new gear in by then.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

should be there granted bigred is out of the shop


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

not sure if i can make it to this one... also, not sure if i can make it to marvs... just too many things to deal with... =T


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Da Buzzman should be able to be there, ready to unveil the new Merc.


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Why are the meets on Saturdays. Why cant there be one on a Sunday. I suggested this in the past and it seemed like everyone found it to be a bad idea. I would be happy to join the rest of the car audio "elite" but Saturdays just dont work. 

Anyway, just my vent, hope it is a good showing.

Jason


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I will do my best to be there, have to check with the keeper of the schedule


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Jason/Piston,

Sunday morning is church for some people.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> Last official So. Cali meet before Marv's BBQ.
> SuperAutobachs parking lot (back row)
> 
> *12645 Beach Blvd.
> ...


Don't mean to hijack your thread cv but I wanted to mention that several people have posted in recent threads that they were coming to the BBQ however they have not checked with me nor are they on my list. Please be aware that the BBQ is NOT a "public event" and I have limited space available so those interested in coming need to check my thread below and especially post 15 ASAP if they have not done so already. I will be sending out RSVP requests in the next few weeks and if you are not on my list you will not receive one. 
2008 BBQ ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

piston said:


> Why are the meets on Saturdays. Why cant there be one on a Sunday. I suggested this in the past and it seemed like everyone found it to be a bad idea. I would be happy to join the rest of the car audio "elite" but Saturdays just dont work.
> 
> Anyway, just my vent, hope it is a good showing.
> 
> Jason


You are committed to job. It's quiet difficult to change a great working schedule that accomadates the majority.  I will try to make it. I will be the one with the undefeatable imaging/sound stage.j/k    Sub bass/frequencies will be my archelis heel.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Here's another Socal Meet thread: http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29142
> 
> I will most likely be there at this one. I really wish I made the last one.


I missed you.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I will try to be there, but I am not sure if i will be dropping in the motor in the Impala in the next few weeks.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Mr Marv said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread cv but I wanted to mention that several people have posted in recent threads that they were coming to the BBQ however they have not checked with me nor are they on my list. Please be aware that the BBQ is NOT a "public event" and I have limited space available so those interested in coming need to check my thread below and especially post 15 ASAP if they have not done so already. I will be sending out RSVP requests in the next few weeks and if you are not on my list you will not receive one.
> 2008 BBQ ANNOUNCEMENT


Is it just me or did you link to the Seas site? 



michaelsil1 said:


> I missed you.


Awkward...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Bring on the best lbs for lbs. Who will go toe 2 toe round for round???

Who will out dual the 2X700s'???

Who will make George even more curious???

Who will make the red wish he was a little bit bigger???

Who will make drake's head ach for more SQ???

.........???


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

and yet it's so late here in So. Cal.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

drake78 said:


> Bring on the best lbs for lbs. Who will go toe 2 toe round for round???
> 
> Who will out dual the 2X700s'???
> 
> ...


Kevin K.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> Don't mean to hijack your thread cv but I wanted to mention that several people have posted in recent threads that they were coming to the BBQ however they have not checked with me nor are they on my list. Please be aware that the BBQ is NOT a "public event" and I have limited space available so those interested in coming need to check my thread below and especially post 15 ASAP if they have not done so already. I will be sending out RSVP requests in the next few weeks and if you are not on my list you will not receive one.
> 2008 BBQ ANNOUNCEMENT





cvjoint said:


> Is it just me or did you link to the Seas site?


doh!!  Here's the correct link 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34245


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> doh!!  Here's the correct link
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34245


you got email


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I've been tuning ever since the last meet.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I'll actually make this one! Woo Hoo! Who's got the Termlab meter and are you bringing it?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

James Bang said:


> you got email


I didn't get yours James.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Btt.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin K.


You rang...?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

yes we did, and it was a soft ring, taking into consideration your sensitive ears.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

BigRed said:


> yes we did, and it was a soft ring, taking into consideration your sensitive ears.


Good looking out, my friend. 

Hope to make the meet and see everybody. My ear is mending.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Good looking out, my friend.
> 
> Hope to make the meet and see everybody. My ear is mending.


Awesome, I need your opinion on my new gear. I'm virtually split in between these and the Seas. Hopefully you are fully cured by then because these pro-audio beasts have lots of output to enjoy and I bumped the power on them to 350w/piece @8ohms.

I've been working hard to take care of that midrange issue you so easily picked-up. Swapping the B&Cs in did virtually nothing to alleviate things and neither did IBing the kicks. It turns out I don't have an output problem with the Seas W22s, only the W26s  As soon as you go over 100db and you play some frequencies 200hz-600hz with the right material it surfaces. At this point my best guess is a back wave cone interference due to the cavity shape of the kick, with the right one being the most troublesome by far.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Awesome, I need your opinion on my new gear. I'm virtually split in between these and the Seas. Hopefully you are fully cured by then because these pro-audio beasts have lots of output to enjoy and I bumped the power on them to 350w/piece @8ohms.
> 
> I've been working hard to take care of that midrange issue you so easily picked-up. Swapping the B&Cs in did virtually nothing to alleviate things and neither did IBing the kicks. It turns out I don't have an output problem with the Seas W22s, only the W26s  As soon as you go over 100db and you play some frequencies 200hz-600hz with the right material it surfaces. At this point my best guess is a back wave cone interference due to the cavity shape of the kick, with the right one being the most troublesome by far.


Are you having an output issue from 2-600hz not being loud enough?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Good looking out, my friend.
> 
> Hope to make the meet and see everybody. My ear is mending.


I hope you are fully recovered and to see you there.


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

drake78 said:


> Are you having an output issue from 2-600hz not being loud enough?


I thought he was having a peak show up? Been awhile since I heard it.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

drake78 said:


> I hope you are fully recovered and to see you there.


Thank you...


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

PureDynamics said:


> I thought he was having a peak show up? Been awhile since I heard it.


I am not sure. If it's a peak then he might compensate with and eq cut??


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

is this meet welcomed to everyone.. i know i havent been on here as much as i should have ,, but i have been a long time ECA member.. and im trying to get ideas and meet new ppl in the area.. 

i have been to several of marvs bbq's.. including the first one he had long ago.. dont think i will make it to this years bbq though.. but i would like to do something...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

jaejw1 said:


> is this meet welcomed to everyone.. i know i havent been on here as much as i should have ,, but i have been a long time ECA member.. and im trying to get ideas and meet new ppl in the area..
> 
> i have been to several of marvs bbq's.. including the first one he had long ago.. dont think i will make it to this years bbq though.. but i would like to do something...


No cops please.
We don't like p!gs. 
J/K officer!
You are more than welcome to play... Just hide the gun.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I won't be able to make to this one. My grandmother is coming from Texas and is visiting the entire week. My setup wouldn't have been complete anyway, but the Zapco's could have been auditioned. Guess I must wait till the next meet.


----------



## jaejw1 (Jul 2, 2007)

dual700 said:


> No cops please.
> We don't like p!gs.
> J/K officer!
> You are more than welcome to play... Just hide the gun.


yes,, so i can come out to play....  i will bring my computer speaker system so i will have a system to enjoy and show off..


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Thank you...


Have your lady whisper sweet nothings into your ears. It might just speed up the recovery process.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

drake78 said:


> Have your lady whisper sweet nothings into your ears. It might just speed up the recovery process.


That's some good thinking right there... I like your style.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Coaxing the body to heal itself.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

drake78 said:


> Are you having an output issue from 2-600hz not being loud enough?





PureDynamics said:


> I thought he was having a peak show up? Been awhile since I heard it.





drake78 said:


> I am not sure. If it's a peak then he might compensate with and eq cut??


It sounds like the cone hits its fundamental frequency or something. It is a strong resonance from the mid itself. Beats me, the back wave explanation is all I got now. I'm thinking of using some liquid deadener inside the kick and adding a deflex pad.

While the FR response is bad in the midrange frequencies I managed to eq. it within +-4db. That's not bad for a car audio setup. Subs, midbass and highs are silky smooth, I can do +-2db. I don't think this issue can be solved for eq. As SPL goes up I expect the FR do be all over the place in the midrange.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> It sounds like the cone hits its fundamental frequency or something. It is a strong resonance from the mid itself. Beats me, the back wave explanation is all I got now. I'm thinking of using some liquid deadener inside the kick and adding a deflex pad.
> 
> While the FR response is bad in the midrange frequencies I managed to eq. it within +-4db. That's not bad for a car audio setup. Subs, midbass and highs are silky smooth, I can do +-2db. I don't think this issue can be solved for eq. As SPL goes up I expect the FR do be all over the place in the midrange.


Just a thought, It might be at that output. The enclosure it self is resonating. I don't think deadner will do much for this particular application. I would try throwing in some wood blocks to change the air space. Or vise versa with air space. Then maybe some stuffing to smooth thing out accordingly.Then hear how it behaves. I would do the just stuffing first. It's fast&easy to do. It might just work the frist time around. GL!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

drake78 said:


> Just a thought, It might be at that output. The enclosure it self is resonating. I don't think deadner will do much for this particular application. I would try throwing in some wood blocks to change the air space. Or vise versa with air space. Then maybe some stuffing to smooth thing out accordingly.Then hear how it behaves. I would do the just stuffing first. It's fast&easy to do. It might just work the frist time around. GL!


Well I did vent the kicks in the chasis as they are in an IB alignment. In sealed I had polyfill to the brim in there and it didn't do a thing.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Well I did vent the kicks in the chasis as they are in an IB alignment. In sealed I had polyfill to the brim in there and it didn't do a thing.


Can you further explain the noise? Does it sound like enclosure resonance. Or is the resonance coming from the speaker itself? Another idea for more air space compensation. Is to widen the vent or add an additional vent.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

drake78 said:


> Can you further explain the noise? Does it sound like enclosure resonance. Or is the resonance coming from the speaker itself?


It's from the speaker. I tried to feel for the kick vibration or for that matter anything around the kick and none of it seems to induce it. The left has that issue but it's much more subdued. It's not a power issue since there is no way I'm feeding over 300w into a mid and then it's not a suspension issue since it's not bottoming out, it's only using 30% of xmax when run 200hz and up, hardly visible excursion.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Okay, If the problem exagerated when you went IB. The size of the vent opening and rate air flow. Just might be the corprate problem. Can mask you to think to reduce internal volume also. Then I would work towards reducing the air space. Another idea if you needed additional venting. Would to route the vent upwards into the dash? You first need to narrowed it don't if more or less air space is the actual problem?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

drake78 said:


> Okay, If the problem exagerated when you went IB. The size of the vent opening and rate air flow. Just might be the corprate problem. Can mask you to think to reduce internal volume also. Then I would work towards reducing the air space. Another idea if you needed additional venting. Would to route the vent upwards into the dash? You first need to narrowed it don't if more or less air space is the actual problem?


No, the thing was I went IB to solve the problem and nothing changed. It does not matter how much air space there is in there.

It's alright, most folks at the meet can't take over 100db of full range sound anyways. You'd be struggling to hear any of this at moderate volumes


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

The little nitty gritty details can drive you insane. When something is not worth while. I can compensate with selective hearing.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

soooooo..............anyway, looking forward to the meet on the 24th


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

That's Memorial Day weekend. I am going to be in San Onofre camping on the beach.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

oh ****......that is the weekend of my son's birthday. we are taking him to vegas to see ka at mgm......not gonna make it if its on that weekend. maybe another weekend works better for the masses?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I am going to be in San Onofre camping on the *Nuclear* beach.


........


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> oh ****......that is the weekend of my son's birthday. we are taking him to vegas to see ka at mgm......not gonna make it if its on that weekend. maybe another weekend works better for the masses?


How does Saturday May 17th sound?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

much better date


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

May 17th works well for me too.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

BigRed said:


> oh ****......that is the weekend of my son's birthday. we are taking him to vegas to see ka at mgm......not gonna make it if its on that weekend. maybe another weekend works better for the masses?


Ha ha, last night's Family Guy was about the new influx of kids in Vegas, how it's more of a family outing than it was conceived to be. I remember when my folks took me there first when I was little and all the boulevard advertisers where standing inline piercing at your clothes with nude cards. Awkward...


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Ha ha, last night's Family Guy was about the new influx of kids in Vegas, how it's more of a family outing than it was conceived to be. I remember when my folks took me there first when I was little and all the boulevard advertisers where standing inline piercing at your clothes with nude cards. Awkward...


I tried to keep a straight face and look forward so my parents would look, but I'd always be staring at those cards, lol.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Meet moved to May 17th:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=429240#post429240

Please lock thread.


----------

